# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Lease Agreement (Residential)

## Cream

Hi There,

Would anybody perhaps have a lease agreement available for a residential rental.

I am seeking an electronic copy rather than a hard copy (like the ones at CNA).
Or if you can point me to a link via the web, I too would appreciate that.

Thank you very much.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

LEASE AGREEMENT.docLEASE AGREEMENT.doc

Basic, for residential

----------

Nono M (01-Apr-18)

----------


## mbsmit

Hi there,

Here is an extended lease (bit more thorough) drafted by myself. Anyone may use it, freely! May I ask why it must be electronic? Sorry if some blanks don't look good, had to remove me detail, but should have no effect on enforceability.

Regards,
Mr SmitLEASE AGREEMENT _ LFEJ.pdf

----------

Nono M (01-Apr-18)

----------


## BuyNoEvil

Just be careful if using the lease documents above if the Consumer Protection Act applies as neither of them meet, in my humble opinion, the plain language requirement of the Act.

----------


## CyberStorm

@BuyNoEvil:
The Consumer Protection Act does not apply to all leases by default. From the landlord’s point of view, you do not want to give a tenant the consumer rights under the CPA if the CPA does not apply. Tenant’s already have many rights and you do not want to give them more than what the law obliges you to do. We can provide you with a lease agreement template for you to use when the:

CPA does apply (when the landlord is in the business of leasing property for income and the tenant is a consumer)
CPA does not apply (when the landlord is is not usually in the business of leasing property for income or where the tenant is not a consumer as defined in the CPA)

----------

